# Ford 1220 broke gears removing stump



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi all, I have a Ford 1220 compact tractor with front loader and 4WD. It has a little over 500 hours. This is my first tractor and I have gained experience with it over the past couple years slowly clearing a couple acre lot, grading it and removing small stumps. Well you experts probably know that it hasn't gotten the best care since it is a small tractor and probably shouldn't be used to remove stumps, especially dead on with the bucket jamming/forcing the front wheels into the ground. Well with all this dry weather, the ground like a rock, I removed two stumps, then went for the third and bang, it felt and sounded like the front frame of the tractor was slammed with a sledge hammer.

To my surprise I was able to back the tractor up, but quickly noticed that the front wheels were locking up, at least one side. I can't determine if they both lock at the same time. I think only one will drag, then release, then maybe lock again on the next rotation. I slowly got it back to the garage. It does it in both 2WD and 4WD. However when I jacked the whole tractor off the ground, all seems fine. The front wheels disengage in 2WD and engage in 4WD and spin counter to each other. When off and I manually spin the wheels, they feel normal with no crunching, grinding, or jamming. Also with the tractor on and in drive, no jamming, it appears normal. When I put the tractor back on the ground, in forward, reverse, 2WD or 4WD the momentary jamming starts again. Also a small leak has started on the right side of the tractor and I have attached a picture. The amount of fluid in the picture is from the last 24 hours roughly.








I am a novice, have done basic truck maintenance such as ball joints, idler arms, alternators, all easy stuff. I sure would like to try and fix this myself, but am guessing it will be far too complicated for me. I have access to quite a few tools though.

Anyway.........please help in any way you can!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't know those tractors but do know that parts support on them is pretty slim. Such that you may have done fatal damage to it. Get a manual and start looking at parts diagrams.


----------



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks. In the case that the damage is fatal, is it possible to remove some parts to have the front wheels turn freely to at least have a 2WD working machine? I will look into getting a parts diagram.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello blais3pascal, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I'm sure that you can convert it to a 2 wheel drive if you cannot find parts. BUT, first you need to see what is broken. I would start looking where the oil is leaking. You do need a service/shop manual.

According to tractordata.com, the 1220 was made under the Ford name and later under the New Holland name from 1987 thru 1999. Same tractor. I expect that you can still find new parts for it, probably very expensive.

Tractorhouse.com has 11ea. 1220's listed in salvage. So, you should be able to find used parts as well. 

So, find out what's broke first and go from there.


----------



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks Harvey, that is very helpful. I just purchased a shop manual and plan to start taking it apart. Hoping that I can make it right again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached are some parts diagrams for the front axle of your 1220. Note that Messick's has many of these parts in stock. A manual will give greater detail on diagrams....but this is a good place to start learning!


----------



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

BigT, thanks. Those documents are probably going to help a lot.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Digging out stumps large rocks only using corner of bucket hard on front end seals.


----------



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

I did a lot of that, removing stumps and rocks. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Did you find the problem?


----------



## blais3pascal (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi, sadly not had the time yet. I do have the shop manual now and am trying to study it a bit. Since I can elevate the front wheels and they spin freely as if nothing at all is wrong, yet when the wheels go forward together, it makes me wonder if the ring or pinion gear at the differential might be the problem......then there is the new slow leak at the front right final drive assembly that started right after the big bang. I plan to detail what I find here once I can get into it.


----------

